# [SOLVED] A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection



## baraulu (May 4, 2012)

Hello,

I'm having some pretty weird problems with my computer, I have huge ping times (sometimes around 10000 ms) when everyone else on the network only has 25 ms ping and I cannot access some websites (for example speedtest.net) while others on my network can. 

Here's how far I managed to get with my diagnose:


It's probably not the router, as I'm the only one in my home network having that problem
It's not my hardware because I'm also running ubuntu without experiencing those problems
It's not the wireless, as I have the same problem if I plug a LAN cable in
When I run windows in safe-mode, I don't have the problem, so I assume it's not one of the drivers acting up.
 Now one other strange thing is that if I go to my university's campus and I log on to that network, I don't see the problem anymore (I can access any sites), but my ping times (~400ms) are still a lot higher than other peoples (~5 ms). The campus network has a roughly 10 times bigger bandwidth than my home network (100 Mbps vs. 10 Mbps). 
After my pc connects to a website, however, download speeds are as expected (1 MB/sec on my home network).

I also created some logs with hijackthis in normal and in safe mode and stopped all the services that were only running in normal mode, but to no avail.

Any advice as to how I should proceed for solving this issue is more than welcome!


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection*

Hi Baraulu.

Dive in to your *Control Panel*, *Internet Options*, click on the *Connections* tab, then on the *LAN Settings* button near the bottom, and see what you have ticked. I would imagine that the '_Automatically detect settings_' is ticked (?) *Untick* that and test.

Let us know!

/ Crit.


----------



## baraulu (May 4, 2012)

*Re: A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection*

Hey Crit

Did that, no change. I also cleaned all my cookies and browsing histoty...of course, that didn't help either...


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection*

Out of interest, was anything ticked in the LAN settings window?

Could you let me have a list of your current running processes, immediately after boot? Interested to see what's running after you log in.

/ Crit


----------



## baraulu (May 4, 2012)

*Re: A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection*

Yes, the "Automatically detect options" was ticked.
Here's what hijackthis says right after boot:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 15:54:25, on 04/05/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros\Ath_CoexAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\Internet Pass-Through\PassThruSvr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ASUS Live Update\LiveUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\SmartLogon\sensorsrv.exe
C:\Users\Baraulu\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\ObjectDockFree\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Wireless Console 3\wcourier.exe
C:\Windows\AsScrPro.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\THX TruStudio\THXNBSet\THXAudNB.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\HTC Sync 3.0\htcUPCTLoader.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
C:\Users\Baraulu\Update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControl.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BluetoothHeadsetProxy.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ATKOSD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\KBFiltr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\WDC.exe
F:\Kitts\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = Asus MSN.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = Asus MSN.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = MSN.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = Bing
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = Asus MSN.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Trend Micro NSC BHO - {1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20004\1.5.1505\6.6.1088\TmIEPlg32.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: IESpeakDoc - {8D10F6C4-0E01-4BD4-8601-11AC1FDF8126} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: TmBpIeBHO - {BBACBAFD-FA5E-4079-8B33-00EB9F13D4AC} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20002\6.6.1010\6.6.1010\TmBpIe32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_B7C5AC242193BB3E.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Codecv - {E46F65A5-3551-4524-B508-864BAE49D24A} - C:\ProgramData\Codecv\bhoclass.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateLBPShortCut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\LabelPrint\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\LabelPrint" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\LabelPrint\2.5"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GoShortCut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\6.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wireless Console 3] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Wireless Console 3\wcourier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Screen Saver Protector] C:\Windows\AsScrPro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THX TruStudio NB Settings] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\THX TruStudio\THXNBSet\THXAudNB.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HTC Sync Loader] "C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\HTC Sync 3.0\htcUPCTLoader.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HControlUser] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Users\Baraulu\update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Akamai NetSession Interface] "C:\Users\Baraulu\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = Baraulu\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\ObjectDockFree\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AsusVibeLauncher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsusVibe\AsusVibeLauncher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: RAT 9 Charge Indicator.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {7815BE26-237D-41A8-A98F-F7BD75F71086} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send by Bluetooth to - {7815BE26-237D-41A8-A98F-F7BD75F71086} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {6C269571-C6D7-4818-BCA4-32A035E8C884} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/su/ocx/15102/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {D4B68B83-8710-488B-A692-D74B50BA558E} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package 2) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/ocx/15113/CTPIDPDE.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/ocx/110926/CTPID.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{CEBF0399-505C-4A1F-8BF4-449F9A36115D}: NameServer = 192.168.240.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: tmbp - {1A77E7DC-C9A0-4110-8A37-2F36BAE71ECF} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20002\6.6.1010\6.6.1010\TmBpIe32.dll
O18 - Protocol: tmpx - {0E526CB5-7446-41D1-A403-19BFE95E8C23} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20004\1.5.1505\6.6.1088\TmIEPlg32.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Solution Platform (Amsp) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\coreServiceShell.exe
O23 - Service: ASLDR Service (ASLDRService) - ASUS - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Atheros Bt&Wlan Coex Agent - Atheros - C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros\Ath_CoexAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AtherosSvc - Atheros Commnucations - C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros\Bluetooth Suite\adminservice.exe
O23 - Service: ATKGFNEX Service (ATKGFNEXSrv) - ASUS - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Content Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - D:\Games\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 - Flexera Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Serviciul Google Update (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: Internet Pass-Through Service (PassThru Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\Internet Pass-Through\PassThruSvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2012\TuneUpUtilitiesService64.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Monitor (TurboBoost) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\TurboBoost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 18041 bytes


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection*

*wmpnetwk.exe* caused similar issues for me. I would start here. To disable this process, go to;

_Start_, type "_services.msc_" (without the quotes) and press enter.

Find and right click the “_Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service_”, click _Properties_.

Look for _Startup type_ and change to _Disabled_.

Reboot and see.

Otherwise, I would use msconfig and disable everything that isn't essential, enabling them one-by-one to see which is causing the issue.

The wmpnetwk process killed my gig lan and streaming was awful :facepalm:


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection*



baraulu said:


> O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe *(file missing)*


----------



## baraulu (May 4, 2012)

*Re: A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection*

Disabled wmpnetwk, didn't help. I really hoped it didn't come down to this....ok, here it goes, I'll try to track down the glitch. I'll post if I find anything...


----------



## baraulu (May 4, 2012)

*Re: A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection*

Ok, it was the AV software.

When I first started looking for the problem, I suspected the AV software, but I only deactivated it from within its interface and as the problem still persisted, didn't think of the AV software anymore.

By disabling all the non MS services (from within Administrative Tools/System Configuration) and all the startup programs, I saw that my internet was working just fine. So, the first thing I reactivated was the AV software which immediately slowed my internet down again. Quick uninstall and problem solved.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: A service or task is severely slowing down my internet connection*



baraulu said:


> Quick uninstall and problem solved.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


Glad you're all sorted! :dance:


----------

